#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  foutive bevestiging werklijnen

## barrabazz

Ik ben verblijd met het feit dat op de grotere stages tegenwoordig steeds vaker vertikale en horizontale safetylijnen worden aangebracht. Helaas kom ik er dan ook gelijk achter dat hier qua aanbrengen en gebruik ervan naar mijn idee te nonchelant wordt omgegaan.

De lijnen worden veelal aangebracht dmv een grillon met bv 15 mtr lijn. Dit is een safety lijn voor maximaal 2 personen gelet op de beschrijving die petzl geeft. Tijdens het aanbrengen van de ankerpunten worden afentoe 2 lijnen aan elkaar gekoppld. Het koppelen van lijnen aan de uiteinden is naar mijn mening gevaarlijk en zinloos. het betekend dat er op een lengte van 2x 15 =30 meter dus nogsteeds maximaal met 2 personen aan mag worden gewerkt. Behalve het koppelen is het mij ook opgevallen dat de grillon Foutief wordt vergrendelt. (bovenlangs en dan alleen over het scharnierende hendeltje)Ik denk dat de personen die dit aan brengen een betere vorm van instructie moeten volgen en ook de beschrijving van de leverancier moeten volgen (in iedergeval eens lezen !!!). Wie controleerd dit ?

Bovendien valt het mij op dat wij als collega;s ondanks deze opzich zelf goede ontwikkeling het aanbrengen van een basis antival systeem, lak hebben aan regels en richtlijnen. Cowboyen is sneller en we doen het al jaren zo !! Met meer dan 1 persoon tegelijk naar boven of beneden (Het is verboden boven elkaar te werken) Met meer dan 2 personen tegelijk aan de horizontale lijn werken en er aan gaan hangen (!!!!) 


stelling :

In hoeverre mag ik ervanuit gaan dat een bedrijf welke  een primaire of secundaire veiligheid aanbrengt in een eigenconstructie volgens de regels werkt en voldoende geinformeert en gecertificeert is hoe ze dit naar behoren dienen te doen. (bv industrie scaffolding groene kaart en rode kaart, mvk-er / hvk-er als controleur) 

In hoeverre kan ik zelf aangeven dat een bepaalde manier van werken niet veilig geacht wordt, en kan ik hier mee omgaan.

Hoever moet een bedrijf gaan voordat ze mensen in hun constructie laten klimmen

hoever kan ik gaan als ingehuurde partij in een naar mijn mening niet goed aangelegde veiligheids procedure van een operend bedrijf als er ter plaatse geen bevoegd en geschoold personeel inzake veiligheid op de klus aanwezig is. 

groeten Bas, industrial rope access

----------


## moderator

Ha Bas,

Heb je stukje een aantal malen doorgelezen en zit met een vraag:
- Wat doe je wanneer je op klus constateert dat er niet juist wordt gewerkt?
Neem je alleen waar? Help je bij de educatie van die collegae die bewust/onbewust niet juist werken?

is dit een ctrlC+V actie? lees vrij beroerd zo die lap tekst.

Wat is de discussie die je wenst te starten?
Met z'n allen roepen: jah....ik zie ook dat mensen verkeerd werken?
Graag iets concretere berichtgeving om dit onderwerp iets meer sturing te geven.

Alvast dank!

----------


## Robbert Jan de Klerk

Ik denk dat Bas bedoelt te zeggen, nou ja meer afvraagt wie er nou verantwoordelijk is voor deze veiligheids maatregelen en als je een onveilige situatie ziet of je daar op in mag grijpen. Heb het er toevallig gister nog met Bas over gehad over dit verhaal en toen hij mij dit vertelde was het mij in ieder geval totaal duidelijk.

----------


## SmeP

toevallig was ik ook gesaved aan dat lijntje.
De leef-lijn-constructie was niet veilig genoeg om meer dan 1 persoon tegelijk te saven. Al vraag ik me toch af of een grigi al 1 persoon kan houden bij de val.

hoe was het bevestigd dan?
een zwart-staal ligger boven podium van 80mtr (vlnr)
Op de bovenste buis aan de uiteinden geknoopt een statisch touw 10mm.
Om de 15 meter een ankerpunt (strop om buis, touw door carabinen)
Touw was te kort, dus halverwege een knoop-constructie met een grigri.

Als ik val, komt mijn valgewicht op de grigri, 
+ ik neem een eind leeflijn touw mee. Mijn naaste collega zou dus worden meegetrokken. De grigri zal dit niet tegen kunnen houden.

Eea is wel gemeld. Hopelijk wordt er de volgende keer een betere constructie gemaakt.


Wat wel duidelijk hiermee is, dat je altijd je savety/leef lijnen moet inspecteren. Als het niet goed genoeg is, maak dan desnoods een extra ankerpunt. kleine moeite, levenslang plezier zou ik zeggen.

grt Jarno

----------


## SmeP

nog even een aanvulling,

voorheen werden er geen leeflijnen aan de constructie bevestigd.
De situatie is dus wel beter geworden.

----------


## barrabazz

het is nog niet eens het feit dat de grillon of grigri het niet houd maar dat er met 11 mm static rope maar met maximaal 2 man ( 1 werk en 1 rescue dus 2 max) aan 1 lijn mag worden gewerkt. Dus niet met zijn allen zomaar wat doen. 

waarom wordt er verwacht van iemand die bv. gras maait of de post rond brengt dat deze weet waar hij mee bezig is. Van werk op hoogte verwacht ik toch minimaal het zelfde.

Wbt >>>vroeger was het anders toen waren er nog geen safe lijnen. 

Ja ik ben blij dat er mensen zijn die nadenken over veiligheid. Maar terug naar de strekking. Waar kan ik of mijn collega die misschien minder ervaring heeft met w. o . h . zien of het volgens de richtlijnen goed (gekeurd) is, en bij wie kan ik het melden als ik een onveiligesituatie zie (kan er dan ook gelijk wat aaqngebeuren als er een deskundig persoon aanwezig is die weet dan wat er aan de hand is).

----------


## SmeP

tja, 
wat vaak het probleem is op zulk situaties, dat iedereen denkt een deskundig persoon te zijn. en dat de deskundige als eigenwijs word beschouwt.

we nemen maar een extra lijntje mee bas.

grtn

----------


## JustME125

Ik ben persoonlijk ook niet zo'n fan van dit soort geknutselde veiligheidslijnen. Wat er omschreven staat boven klinkt allemaal logisch hoor, netjes tussenzekeringen erin en alles. GriGri/Grillon vind ik geen probleem, met name de grillon is speciaal voor dit soort dingen ontworpen. Bergsporttechnisch allemaal in orde maar aangezien dít een andere tak van "sport" hoort het zo niet. Maar om inderdaad maar klakkeloos met zn alle daaraan te gaan hangen vind ik geen strak plan. Als ik voor mezelf een zekeringsconstructie maar gebruik ik ook vaker bergsporttechnieken maar dan weet ik wat ik doe en waarop de veiligheidsconstructie "berekend" is. Wanneer iemand anders zoiets maakt vertrouw ik er toch niet altijd zomaar op.

Ik zorg altijd lekker voor mijn eigen veiligheid, als er iets aanwezig is daarvoor wat ik niet vertrouw........lekker mijn eigen lijntje knopen hoor.

@SmeP..
Een leeflijnconstructie met statisch touw is opzich een strak plan, de GriGri laat toch al een centimeter op 30 - 40 lopen bij een flinke val. Wanneer er dynamisch touw wordt gebruikt trek je alleen maar extra touw mee met een val. Wanneer je zelf geen valdemper ertussen hebt zitten wordt dit een ander verhaal natuurlijk. Maar een 10mm touw door een grigri vind ik beangstigend. Dit is echt wel de minimale touwdikte voor de GriGri (bereik tussen 10 en 11 mm). Dus zou ik voor een minimaal 11 mm touw gekozen hebben, misschien nog wel wat dikker omdat je toch niet steeds de lijn hoeft aan te trekken/los te maken mag ie best wat stroever lopen.

----------


## barrabazz

[quote=JustME125;489388]

>>>GriGri/Grillon vind ik geen probleem, met name de grillon is speciaal voor dit soort dingen ontworpen. Bergsporttechnisch allemaal in orde maar aangezien dít een andere tak van "sport" hoort het zo niet.
===========
Grillon is voor de industrie gekeurd de Grigri niet !! In dit geval was er een grillon gebruikt. Grigri is het zelfde apparaat maar omdat je het los kan halen van het touw niet industrie gekeurd. 

@ reactie @SmeP..

Wat dacht je van het krachtenspel wat wordt los gelaten op een horizontale val lijn als je naar beneden valt. Het is dan gewoon een 2 sprong met een hoek van 180 graden (!!)

----------


## crewpoint

OK nu even de documentatie en cijfers erbij
De grillion L52 van Petzl mag volgens opgaaf van de fabrikant gebruikt worden als workpositioning EN 358 en als tijdelijke horizontale lifeline EN 795 klasse C. 
Petzl geeft voor beide situaties een maximale fallfactor van 0,5 tot 1.
Anders dan dat wordt een energy absorber aangeraden.
De overspanning tussen 2 punten mag dan max *5 meter* zijn Zie tekening Petzl





Touw van 11 mm is afhankelijk van de leverancier getest (EN 892) op een maximale impactforce van 22 Kn. De reguliere belasting mag volgens opgaaf van de fabrikant *niet > dan 8 KN.*
Ik ga er maar even van uit dat de knopen die gebruikt zijn (8-knoop) goed zijn gelegd. (opgaaf Tendon ropes 11 mm)

Als je deze cijfers plaatst bij de door jullie omschreven situatie zijn de horizontale leeflijnen dus *onjuist* gemonteerd.

gr Willem

----------


## SmeP

ok, bedankt Willem voor het uitzoeken.

Dus meerdere personen kan, maar dan volgens schets.
Lijkt me vrij helder plaatje. Ik sla hem op en print hem direct uit.

Toch weer een leerzame dag gehad vandaag  :Smile: 

Leuke discussie gestart Bas!

----------


## crewpoint

Hoi Jarno,

Deze discussies zijn altijd nuttig. Alleen ook hier blijkt dat er heel veel mensen waaronder ook grote opdrachtgevers niet goed op de hoogte zijn van regelgeving en toepassing van materiaal. Net zo goed als rigging. Er is de EN normering en de Brittisch Standard.
In september ben ik op een internationaal congres in Engeland geweest op dit gebied. (daarom kon ik helaas niet naar de VPT riggingdag). Tijdens de droptests die daar gedaan getoont werden zag je letterlijk dat de EN en BS richtlijn niet anders is dan een minimum eis. In werkelijkheid werd er bewezen dat bij sommige tuigjes en valbeveiligingen het menselijk lichaam letterlijk zeer zwaar verwondt wordt als er onjuist materiaal gebruikt wordt of als er onjuiste toepassingen bedacht worden. Materiaal kan voldoen aan de EN of BS normering. Ik zou alleen in geval van een bouwvakkerstuigje niet graag een val maken als je bijv ook een deugdelijk tuig wat iets duurder is kan verkrijgen. 

In het geval van de leeflijnen zijn er verschillende Europese leveranciers die *meer dan ruim* voldoen aan de EN norm. De grillion moet je meer zien als een tijdelijke oplossing indien niets anders voor handen. Voor regelmatig gebruik van leeflijnen zou ik toch snel naar andere leveranciers kijken.

gr Willem

----------


## moderator

Nog even een nagekomen bericht, de hosting voor het plaatje komt van mij, de toelichting mag door een ander worden gegeven!
http://www.xs4all.nl/~modje/diversen/gillon%20fout.jpg

Bewust alleen de link geplaatst, resizen is zonde van het plaatje, dus klikkerdeklik!

----------


## barrabazz

TER INFO Citaat van uit de IRATA organisatie

[LEFT]*SAFETY INSPECTION NOTICE August 2008* 
[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]Please note the news item below prepared by: [/FONT][/LEFT]
[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]Work at height safety association [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]http://www.wahsa.co.uk/content/view/24/3/ [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Arial][/FONT]
Periodic examination of fall protection systems for work at height 
PERIODIC EXAMINATION OF FALL PROTECTION SYSTEMS FOR WORK AT HEIGHT


HORIZONTAL, Flexible Anchor Lines - EN795 Class C : 


Periodic examination of work equipment is crucial to its continuing safe performance and to the safety of workers who use it. This is particularly important with equipment used as part of a Fall Protection System, but many system owners may be unknowingly putting users at risk by not following manufacturers instructions when procuring inspection services.

Every component of a Fall Protection System must be supplied with manufacturers instructions, which include instructions for periodic examination, and which should comply with the requirements of EN 365. This standard requires that instructions for periodic examination shall include:

Where deemed necessary by the manufacturer, e.g. due to the complexity or innovation of the equipment, or where safety critical knowledge is needed in the dismantling, reassembly or assessment of the equipment (e.g. a retractable fall arrester), an instruction specifying that periodic examinations shall only be conducted by a person or organisation authorised by the manufacturer.

WAHSA, which represents many major horizontal flexible line manufacturers, is of the opinion that systems from different manufacturers have sufficient technical differences from each other to make it most unlikely that an examiner trained by one manufacturer would have the technical knowledge necessary to examine systems from other manufacturers. Even where an examiner has PREVIOUSLY been trained by a manufacturer, EN365 requires that they should be knowledgeable of CURRENT periodic examination requirements, recommendations and instructions issued by the manufacturer. 

Using an examiner who is not aware of manufacturers latest technical updates, product recalls etc could result in users being provided with unsafe systems.

When selecting examiners for this type of system, WAHSA advises that for each system to be examined the examiner should be CURRENTLY registered with the system manufacturer - to receive technical updates, current instructions, product updates etc, AND be certified to install spare parts where necessary.

----------


## barrabazz

> Nog even een nagekomen bericht, de hosting voor het plaatje komt van mij, de toelichting mag door een ander worden gegeven!
> http://www.xs4all.nl/~modje/diversen/gillon%20fout.jpg
> 
> Bewust alleen de link geplaatst, resizen is zonde van het plaatje, dus klikkerdeklik!



CITAAT uit begin stuk

Behalve het koppelen is het mij ook opgevallen dat de grillon Foutief wordt vergrendelt. (bovenlangs en dan alleen over het scharnierende hendeltje)

>>> Op deze manier wordt het systeem niet geblokkeerd, Via de ronde rand aan de onderzijde dient men het touw te laten lopen en dan een 180 graden (lus) draai terug naar het scharnierpunt. Op dit moment (foto)kan je het systeem lossen als je achter de arm van het scharnierpunt blijft hangen of als je valt in het systeem slipt hij door het systeem heen.


Read The F#cking Manual, veiligheid weet je nog ???

----------

